
Maze Generation: Weave mazes - llambda
http://weblog.jamisbuck.org/2011/3/4/maze-generation-weave-mazes
======
RobertKohr
They look like they might be harder to solve then normal mazes. Usually I just
follow a wall for a maze. Would that work here?

~~~
lindenr
I don't see any reason why it shouldn't. The backtracking algorithm doesn't
care what shape the maze is or if it overlaps itself.

EDIT: Since a maze (overlapping or not) can be represented as a tree of nodes,
backtracking will certainly lead you through every point.

Even if the graph is not a tree (ie it loops around) backtracking will still
get you everywhere if you reverse direction once you come across somewhere
you've already been.

